# ImageJ Frage



## Laserua (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle,

ich erstelle in ImageJ Linescans und plotte danach dann die Profile (Graustufen über Distanz aufgetragen). 
Ist es möglich, im Plot bestimmte Bereiche auszuwählen und sich eine Mittelung des Graustufenwerts ausgeben zu lassen?

Ich bin schon am verzweifeln, deshalb Danke schon mal für jede Anregung .


----------

